# Brayden's first turkey



## senkothrower

My 11 year old got his first turkey this morning. Definitely a hunt I will never forget.


----------



## Kenlow1

Congrats to the proud papa. Looks like a Tom to me (no jake). How long was beard and spurs? Which county? Did he gobble hard? Decoys? Alone or by his self? Give us the whole story. Was a beautiful morning to bust a gobbler!


----------



## Snook

Awesome! Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## phishyone1

Thats awesome.............


----------



## bobk

Congrats to your son. Nice that you have him involved in hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## firemanstevec34

Congrats Brayden! Great first bird!


----------



## fakebait

That is so great for a young man to harvest his first Bird. That hunt will bond you two forever. I'm glad you have the time to share with your son and be part of his growth into being a sportsman. So many parents want kids but; are not willing to take the time to teach them. Be proud !


----------



## bulafisherman

Congratulations, that's an awesome first bird and one for the memory bank! Out in the blind with my 13 year old right now,plenty of bird activity just not turkeys 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## senkothrower

Here is the play by play as requested: when we got to the blind in the moonlight I could see one roosted above us. Little before 6, two started gobbling couple hundred yards to our right which got the one above us started. Then two about a hundred yards to our left started. I was hoping to be lucky enough just to hear one to keep brayden interested but we had at least 5 gobblers in area! Unfortunately when they flew down the one above us went with the ones to our left instead of our decoys. We could see them strutting about 75 yards away and they would not leave the girls. Started calling and all hell broke loose with all 5 answering but none were leaving the hens. It took an hour of cat and mouse(could see them just out of range whole time) til finally one single hen with two of the gobblers in tow came into the calling and decoys about 730. Once they got within 20 yards Brayden put a great shot on him. Bird had 9 1/2" beard with little over 1" spurs. Kind of special that he used my first gun(single shot 20ga). Poor kid is ruined now thinking turkey hunting is that easy. Absolutely one of the greatest hunts I've ever been involved in and I'm sure ever will.


----------



## senkothrower

one breast currently on the green egg!


----------



## howdog

Awesome story. I'm sure it was quite a thrill for the young man. Congrats!


----------



## eyecatchum2

Awesome story. Most of my recent youth hunts with my sons have been way cooler then any of my 20 yrs of chasing turkeys.


----------



## joekacz

Hey Senko!!! Boy did that story and picture rejuvenate memories for a lot of us that had those same experiences.You did a GREAT JOB!!!He now is what I call "HOOKED".That anticipation of hearing,seeing and harvesting a gobbler when he's hunting with his dad will keep him coming back for more.BEAUTIFUL!!!!Let us know when #2 is bagged (or almost).When my son got his 1st.(20+yrs.ago)and after the hugs and high 5s'.I told him "well that sucks"and he asked why?I said we now got to wait a whole year again before we do this again.He looked at me and I think he understood that the hunt was the real thrill and the harvest was the reward.Keep taking him out every chance you get and before long he will say"come on dad lets see if I can call one in for you".


----------



## Networthy

Congrats to both of you! It's a very rewarding experience.


----------



## Alaskan20

Congrats ! By far the best memories u will ever have!


----------



## smittyou812s

Awesome Job dad! I hunted turkey's all my life in fall in pa with my dad never got one! I shot most of mine in the spring in Ohio and every time he wasn't there. He s still waiting to watch me! However I called his first big tom in 2 years ago and watched him shot it! I don't know who was happier me or him! Now I owe him a big buck since his knowledge and genes gave me a pope n young!


----------



## All Eyes

Just awesome! Congrats to both of you and thanks for sharing the story and picture. That's some bird and I can imagine how big he must look to your boy at that age. Great post!


----------

